# Best technique for halter breaking a weanling?



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

The very first time I used a cotton lead rope on his halter and ran it through the ring on his mama's halter, sort of led her and let him follow his mama while feeling the pressure on his halter. Then, later, I led him with the cotton lead rope and used another longer cotton rope looped around his butt. I used that to encourage him to walk forward while I was leading him. If you use the release of pressure to reward him moving forward, he'll figure it out pretty quickly. Also, it's important to spend time getting him used to you, so standing still and being handled all over is a good project at this stage. 

He needs to learn not to be afraid of the pull/pressure, so the reward/release is really important. They can break their necks or do damage to themselves from flipping over, so it is best to go slow and easy.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

He already pick up feet and I can pet him everywhere, bathes flysprays etc  lol just not in a lead rope. Someone gave me the idea of leaving a rope on him, and he teaches himself to give to pressure when he stepps on it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's how we've halter broke babies for decades. 

Make a butt rope out of small cotton line. Make a loop big enough to go over his butt/hindquarters to where it lays just above his hocks. Run the line through the ring on his halter and hold it with your lead rope. The pressure from behind will encourage them to go forward without fighting or flipping themselves backwards. At first there will probably be more pressure on the butt rope than with the lead but be sure to use both reinforcing that he should be following the lead rope. 

When he takes a couple steps stop and let him relax. Then ask for a couple more. Keep sessions very short at first and always end on a good note.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Sounds good, I will try it tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> He already pick up feet and I can pet him everywhere, bathes flysprays etc  lol just not in a lead rope. Someone gave me the idea of leaving a rope on him, and he teaches himself to give to pressure when he stepps on it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Leaving the lead rope on in a safe environment is a big recommendation from me, lol... I was 7months pregnant last year when I realized I had skipped this part of training with my gelding, and he freaked when he saw it drag and made the other horses run, and.... it was a mess... 

Everyone has such creative ways they halter broke. Listen to them, lol...but I just put slight pressure on my weanling when I halter broke her. She had never been handled before me. So she did one backflip, but then I learned to lesson the pressure. Enough that she felt the pressure, but it didnt freak her out, and I gave her time to think about it. She would eventually get bored and set forward, and I would release the pressure and praise her. Then start again. It took a few days, but she was following me by the end of day 4.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Alright, see the back flip scared me so bad last time..lol I didn't want him hurting himself
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

He flipped because he panicked. If he starts to move backwards, keep contact with him but let him back up a little. He'll feel less trapped that way and it shouldn't progress to a backflip. Good luck with your little guy. Are there pics of him on this forum somewhere?


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks, and sadly no. I do this from my phone and I don't think I can upload pics from the mobile version..but I will see if I can 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Just as an update, I have gotten him halter broke  started yesterday evening and he was leading decent this morning...and I went outand caught him in the back pasture (he got out) and lead him all the way back  yay!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Great, now spend some time wrapping your arms around him in various positions asking him to move a step then restraining him with your arms. This is just a precaution to teach in case he has to be held like this for the vet. Do it briefly at first then gradually increase time holding him.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Okay, I will do that. Luckily he's already desensitized to water and brushes and all that kind of stuff. (Still working on fly spray) I always put fingers in his mouth mess with his ears etc. Do you have any suggestions for teaching him to tie once he learns to give to pressure better
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Gett him used to standing still in hand first, then use something like a tie blocker ring. That way, he has a little give without getting loose or breaking a halter or lead. Start small, like a minute or two and gradually build up the amount of time he stands there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Alrighty then
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> Alright, see the back flip scared me so bad last time..lol I didn't want him hurting himself
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thats what I did! U kinda have to catch them right before the panic, and give a little release. 

BUT HE HALTER BROKE THE BABY! GREAT JOB!

Definately try getting him used to being held for a vet. Handy!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Rather than the tie blocker ring, just wrap your lead around a post and hold on to it with your left hand for maybe 10 or 15 sec to start. When you undo it give him lots of scratching for standing quietly. Horses understand repetition so each time you work with him be sure to include this.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Thats what I have been doing, i started with making him stand still whdre hed be tied, then i actually made him tied wth me holding. Hes doing good  i started flyspraying him and although he hates it, he respected that i was holding him and only danced around lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

